# Living Apart Together



## Lisa Lurker (Mar 30, 2010)

I'd be interested to hear peoples opinions on this.

I've been living alone for 8 years following my divorce and I LOVE it. I'm financially independent, happy in my own company (relish it sometimes), have a great social life etc. My b/f has lived alone for 10 years+ (had a reasonably long term g/f in that time, but long distance relationship).

Neither of us wants to live with anyone again, and we both don’t want to get married or have kids (we are 38 and 40), but we are happy with each other. Couples mainly argue over money and housework (sweeping generalisation), but we’d have none of that. We also make so much more effort when we see each other – we’ve been together a year ish and every time we see each other, its like a date.

If we stay together long term, in our separate homes, with our own busy separate social lives, are we committed to each other, or just having casual but regular sex under the guise of a "relationship"?


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I believe your relationship is how you define it. If you are both happy living apart indefinitely because it works for you, it is your relationship.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

What? :scratchhead: You are both happy living apart with your own place and space but you are committed to each other emotionally. Sounds like a relationship to me. If you are happy, why do you care? Are friends/family giving you grief about this? If so, that's their problem. As long as you and the BF are content, then all is good. Geez, at ages 38 & 40, you've both earned the right to live as you please. 

If it ain't broke don't fix it. It sounds great to me. Carry on and enjoy. :smthumbup:


----------



## smurflady (Mar 29, 2010)

This sounds like a recognized relationship to me! Its called a LAT living apart together relationship and I have read in a magazine about couples who were MARRIED who lived like this. SOunds really great to me, think I'd love it too, as the other posters say 'If it ain't broke, don't fix it.' Lucky you.


----------

